# 4th Cycle BFN - Followed ALL the Rules!



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

We've been trying for 6 years had 4 negative cycles and I nearly died with OHSS last year. WHEN WILL IT BE MY TURN? I am a good person and a good wife, daughter and friend. I have never cheated, lied or stolen. I don't smoke, do drugs or drink much. Why am I being put through this? I know I can be a good and loving mother.

My clinic keeps telling me it's "luck".

Angry and confused.  

Angie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sending you massive hugs hun    infertility is so unfair isn't it  

pam xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Angie

Sending you lots and lots of      

I have just had a BFN on my 3rd IVF, also had 4 IUI's previously.

I can understand about your anger as I too feel angry, upset and sad about the whole infertility lark. I too had done loads of good things towards my IVF treatment the past 6 months like extra vitamins, acupuncture, eating organic fruit and veg, going to the gym, losing some weight. So it came to a big shock that I got a BFN. In fact everyone thought I would be pregnant this time.

I have had my good cry - in fact I went a bit hysterical wednesday and yesterday. But have decided we are going to continue doing acupuncture, eating organic fruit and veg, losing weight etc and in 6 months time we are going to go for our 4th IVF but at a different clinic. So we have 6 months to save up.

Lots and lots of    

Sonia xx


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

You know....that ' its down to luck' thing - why do they say that ? Of course we know that nothing for certain but it seems such a flippant thing to say and after many attempts that have been unsuccessful you seem to wonder whether bad luck is your lot - I agree with the others, get anoth opinion. 

We have had two unsuccessful attempts and have thought long and hard about staying with a clinic that has seen us through thick and thin or going elsewhere. So we have decided to get two other opinions. We have chosen two other clinic and will pay for initial consultations at both and ask what they would do different - then we'll decide.

Fresh eyes and all that - maybe thats an idea for you ??

Go with your gut instinct - for me , my heart sinks when I go into our old clinic now - its like I expect it to fail which can't be good for anyone xxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Angie Hun xxx so so sorry!!!   I simpathise I have had 2 BFN ICSI!!! which broke my heart like all you other ladies I also did everything in my power but just wasn't to be   I just hope we all get what we deserve in the end xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hayleighxxxxxxx


----------

